# Drawers



## gucu (16 Jun 2019)

Hi
I am learning as I go along but hope to shortly go to some one day or two day workshops. If anyone knows of any in the Cornwall area please let me know (or if anyone on the forum lives in Cornwall and fancies mentoring me - that would be amazing!)
This morning I want to make a drawer. I have up to now been using a butt joint with screws. Last week I built a butt joint with glue and nails, I am improving! Today I want to try a new technique. I was thinking of routing a groove and gluing into that - I think it might be called a lap joint? However, before I get going I thought I would ask if anyone could suggest a technique that I could use please? The beauty of the drawers I am currently doing is that I am making drawers for a bench in the shed. So, testing and learning is good. I am hoping to make drawers for a kitchen cabinet at some point.
Thanks for any help and advice.
Enjoy Sunday.
Rich
https://gucu.org.uk/


----------



## MrTeroo (16 Jun 2019)

Have you seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIdutuqiOGw


----------



## gucu (16 Jun 2019)

No I haven't seen that - thanks. He uses Dovetails for the drawers. I am a bit concerned about doing them - I am still learning to sharpen hand tools! I suppose I have to dive in at some point.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## MrTeroo (16 Jun 2019)

You were probably concerned about controlling a car on the open road before you learnt to drive?


----------



## gucu (16 Jun 2019)

Thanks - a unique perspective. Yes I will dive in and get going. 
Rich


----------



## RobinBHM (16 Jun 2019)

The tools you have might indicate the best joint to use.

Putting a groove in the drawer sides and rebating the front and backs can be quite a neat way to make drawers. However, it requires a lot of accuracy and is best done with a router table and/or a table saw.

If you are using mostly hand tools, dovetail joints are ideal -they can be cut with just a few simple tools.

Start with some simple through dovetails that have decent sized pins. 

Marking out is the key here  

Give it a go, you will ve surprised, it wont take that long to make a drawer. Start with a forgiving timber like pine or tulip.


----------



## thetyreman (16 Jun 2019)

you don't necessarily have to use dovetails but I'd say it's worth the time and effort, just follow the sellers video and you can't go wrong really, 

there is an alternative, you could do a rebated front instead, but I think it's almost as much work as the dovetails, stock still has to be dead square, twist free and flat.

I found making the frame for the drawer to be quite challenging, which sellers makes look easy, you have to get it lined up perfectly to within 0.5mm or less or it won't be a good fit, having somebody help me would have been far easier.


----------



## Hornbeam (16 Jun 2019)

I think perhaps you might be trying to do too much at once. For a drawer to be a good fit it needs to be perfectly square and fit accurately within the opening.
I suggest try making a simple dovetail box first. That way if it is slightly under/oversize and or slightly out of square, it isnt as much of an issue. Once you are confident with that then try a drawer
Ian


----------

